# Quick eggs for those hurry mornings!



## molly (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi all, 

I'm new here so I thought I would start out by adding one of my favorite morning ideas. I love eggs and substitute eggs for breakfast in the mornings. I'm always rushing in the morning though.  So, lately I have been making them ahead of time. 

I add egg whites and a bit of milk and whisk it together with salt and pepper. Then pour the mixture into a greased muffin pan and bake at 325 degrees for about 20 minutes.  Sometimes I use egg substitues instead of regular egg whites or you can add the yolk too...if not worried about cholesterol. I also add a little low fat shredded cheese to the tops before baking. In the morning I just pop on in the microwave and nuke it for about 30 seconds nad put it on toast or an english muffin. Makes a quick, satisfying, and yummy breakfast! 

I have also seen recipies that add veggies such as onion, spinach, mushrooms, peppers, or tomatos to the mixture.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 29, 2004)

Yummy molly, that sounds wonderful.  We use 1 whole egg and then the rest egg whites - sometimes all egg whites - it tastes the same to me so why tempt the fate that already runs in my family I say!!!

We will definately try this - and I might try it in the oven too - maybe this weekend I will saute some onion, green pepper or red pepper, chopped mushrooms and some turkey sausage and make little quiches - mmmmm..  thanks so much for the idea!  

Have you ever made the pancakes with cottage cheese, egg whites, and oatmeal?  They are great and really, really filling.


----------



## Dove (Jan 29, 2004)

*Eggs, Cheese, Dairy...*

pancakes with cottage cheese, egg whites, and oatmeal.........................

Move over Jed, I think Kelf will be joining you. :roll:


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 29, 2004)

Another pancake variation that is fun is a dish from Wales (I think that is where it is from...maybe some of our members in the British Isles can help here) called a "Creme Pog" (Again...I THINK that's it!). This delightful flapjack is basically a regular pancake batter with soome beaten egg whites folded in. Light and delicious!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 29, 2004)

Yea Dove, I might need to make a roadtrip to Morganton myself! LOL  Those are "healthy" pancakes - just made them this morning - everything is mixed in a blender - even added blueberries today.  They were great!  You'd never believe it I know but they were!  8)


----------



## Dove (Jan 29, 2004)

Elf,
Do you top them with anything? How many Carbs are in them and how many does it make?
Marge


----------



## Dove (Jan 29, 2004)

*Quick eggs for those hurry mornings*

Elf,
Have you posted this yet or you going to wait for the Morgenton "visit"
Dove
Jed, have you figgured out yet what we are talking about?


----------



## molly (Jan 30, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Have you ever made the pancakes with cottage cheese, egg whites, and oatmeal?  They are great and really, really filling.



I haven't tried this but it sounds really good and healthy! Where can I get a recipe for those? Thanks


----------



## molly (Feb 4, 2004)

So, I was so intrigued by the cottage cheese, egg, and oatmeal pancake idea that I decided to experiment with the ingredients and try to make them. They were really good...but kinda gooey on the inside. 

I started with 1 cup of cottage cheese, 1 egg, and about 1 1/2 cups of oatmeal. I creamed the cheese and egg together in the blender and then slowly added the oatmeal until I had the consistency of pancake batter. Then I fried the batter up like pancakes. 

They were good. I think I will make them again and add fruit to the batter. Probably will use fresh blueberries.


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 9, 2004)

*Another easy recipe for eggs - The easiest one infact*

One egg beaten in a small microwave proof bowl ( I use the small pyrex bowl).  
pinch of salt and black pepper added to the egg

Cover the bowl with seran wrap and microwave for a minute.  

Toast an English muffin.  Remove the egg with a spoon and place on the warm muffin.  Place a cheese slice and top with the other muffin slice.  Wrap in a foil and take it to go.  Takes less than 5 minutes to put together and beats the mcmuffin sold at McDonalds.  I make variations with biscuits to if I am in a mood over the weekends.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 23, 2004)

that would be good too on a bagel.. I love bagel sandwiches.. especially with onion bagels.  You could even make a scramble mixture the night before.. adding chopped ham, onions or peppers.


----------



## RPCookin (May 7, 2005)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> One egg beaten in a small microwave proof bowl ( I use the small pyrex bowl).
> pinch of salt and black pepper added to the egg
> 
> Cover the bowl with seran wrap and microwave for a minute.
> ...


 
Only takes about 2 minutes flat to make a great omelette too.  Start the pan and butter heating, break and scramble the eggs, add a pinch or so of your favorite minced herbs, about 1 minute to cook, and add a handfull of shredded cheese right before you roll it up and slide it onto the plate.  Round it out with an English muffin and  jam...  mmmmmm....


----------



## jkath (May 7, 2005)

*Rick, I'm glad you brought this thread back to life! I'm still waiting for elf's pancake reicpe! Thanks!*


----------

